# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Удаление мусора с ПК

## Rene-gad

*Очищаем корзину:*
На рабочем столе находим значок "Корзина". Щелкаем на нем правой
клавишей мыши и в появившемся контекстном меню выбираем пункт "Очистить
корзину" и нажимаем на него.
При появлении окна "Подтверждения удаления..." нажимаем "Да".
Если на рабочем столе нету значка "Корзина", то следуем Пуск - Мой
компьютер (если на рабочем столе нету значка "Мой компьютер"), далее
выбираем Сервис -> Свойства папки -> Вид. И в "Дополнтительные
параметры" выбираем "Показывать скрытые файлы и папки"
и убираем галочку напротив строки "Скрывать защищенные системные файлы
(рекомендуется)" и затем нажимаем на кнопку "Применить". После этого
открываем "Мой компьютер" -> "Диск С" -> "RECYCLER". И на значке,
находящемся в этой папке вызываем контекстное меню (щелчок правой мыши)
и нажимаем на пункт "Очистить корзину".

***************
Если у вас установлен *браузер Опера*, то очистить кэш можно следующим
образом:
Запустить браузер - "Инструменты" -> "Удалить личные данные..." ->
"Удалить"
Или вручную очищаем папку:
C:\Documents and Settings\<ваше_имя_пользователя>\Local
Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\profile\cache4

****************

Если у вас установлен браузер *MOZILLA FIREFOX*, то очистить кеш в нем
можно следующим образом:
Запустить браузер - "Инструменты" -> "Удалить личные данные" ->
(выбираем нужные пункты) "Удалить сейчас"
Или вручную очищаем папку:
C:\Documents and Settings\<ваше_имя_пользователя>\Local
Settings\Application
Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\<рандомный_набор_сим волов>.default\Cache

Автор priv8v

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

1. Программу (*только FINAL VERSION!!!*) скачать, установить, запустить. 

_Если Вы не выбрали понятный Вам язык интерфейса при установке, программа установится на немецком языке. Вы можете изменить язык интерфейса через пункт меню  Extras/Sprache._

2. Замаркировать в левой панели *Internet Explorer* 
3. Замаркировать в правой панели папки, которые нужно очистить. 
Я рекомендую следующие позиции, т.к. в них собирается больше всего мусора:
-_Temporary Internet Files_
-_Cookies_
-_Empty file index.dat_
Дальнейшие опции - по рекомендации хелперов или собственому желанию.
4. *ВАЖНО:* Если у Вас установлены браузеры Netscape, Mozilla-Family и/или Опера, Вы можете так же произвести очистку Cache-папок этих браузеров. Для этого Вам необходимо необходимо после первого запуска приложения в Меню *Extras* выбрать Ваш браузер и указать пути к его Cache-папкам. Если у Вас установлены несколько браузеров Вам необходимо указать пути к Cache-папкам каждого из них. Выбор папок для очистки - см. п. 3. Папка -Temporary Internet Files- называется в этом случае -Cache-.
5. Очистка Windows - здесь можно маркировать все папки в правой панели.
6. Опционально можно самому дополнительно определить, какие папки будут очищаться программой (пункт Меню *Own Folder*).
7. Пункты Multimedia, Other Pros, Selected Plug-Ins - на усмотрение пользователя.
8. После окончания установок нажать кнопку *Clear*.
9. Для ускорения процесса можно выбрать слева внизу опцию *Clear All*  и перейти к п. 8
*ВАЖНО:* Если Вы не уверены в том, что удаленные файлы Вам не понадобятся, выберите в меню _Extras/File Clear Method_ опцию _Delete Into Trash_  - и удаленные файлы будут положены в Корзину.

----------


## Rene-gad

Этот способ, очистить систему от временых файлов к сожалению почти никем не рекомендуется и не применяется. Причина тому - баг Windows, связанный с ненужной при современных системах реестровой записью Compress Old Files, действие которой блокирует *cleanmgr*. Microsoft предлагает следующее решение проблемы:



> 1.	Нажмите кнопку Пуск и выберите команду Выполнить.
> 2.	В поле Открыть введите regedit и нажмите клавишу ВВОД.
> 3.	Выберите следующий раздел реестра:
> 
> 
> ```
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\VolumeCaches
> ```
> 
> ...


Оригинальная статья: http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=k...12248&x=9&y=12

Кто себя неуверенно чувствует в операциях с реестром может скопировать следующий текст в пустой файл


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

'MasterAlexey'

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\VolumeCaches\Compress old files]
```

сохранить его под именем *oldfiles.reg* и запустить.
Special thanks @MasterAlexey


После удаления этой записи можно вызвать Очистку диска через Пуск/Выполнить... , написать *cleanmgr*, надавить Ввод.
Интерфейс программы не требует особых пояснений. Интересная опция находится на закладке Дальнейшие опции.../Системное восстановление. Здесь можно удалить все старые пункты SystemRestore кроме самого последнего.

----------


## Rene-gad

Запускаем AVZ -> Файл -> Мастер поиска и устранения проблем. В
"Категория проблемы" выбираем "Приватность", в "Степень опасности"
выбираем "Все проблемы". Нажимаем "Пуск" в этом окне программы.
По окончанию сканирования ставим "галочки" напротив строк:
Очистить журнал браузера
Очистить кеш системы Prefetch
Internet Explorer - удалить Cookies
Очистить кеш с описаниями компьютеров в сети
Очистка папки TEMP

И нажимаем на кнопку "Исправить отмеченные проблемы"

Автор priv8v

----------


## Rene-gad

Сайт Производителя
Интуитивно управляемая хорошая бесплатная тулза. По сравнению с ClearProg имеет дополнительные опции по очистке реестра и удалению приложений.

Click&Clean - это бесплатное дополнение к утилите CCleaner, это просто "Нажми и Почисть". Один щелчок на кнопке Click&Clean, в панеле быстрого запуска (Quick Launch), запустит CCleaner, и очистит систему от следов вашей деятельности в интернет и других временных файлов. При этом, если вы находитесь в сети и у вас открыто много окон веб-браузера, вам нет необходимости закрывать все окна для того, чтобы почистить систему, это реально экономит ваше время.
Click&Clean легко интегрируется в панель инструментов (Toolbar) Internet Explorer, Firefox, Opera и Flock. Используя Click&Clean в Firefox, Opera или Flock, вы также очистите вашу частную историю (Private Datа), без каких-либо дополнительных действий.

Спасибо  PavelA за информацию о Click&Clean.

----------

